# Touren & Fahrtechnik mit den Gravity Pilots



## Sepprheingauner (8. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem die Eröffnung unseres Vereinsgeländes "Dirtville" Ende letzten Jahres ein voller Erfolg war, haben wir uns ermutigt gefühlt für 2009 ein kleines, überschaubares Programm auf die Beine zu stellen. Falls ihr Interesse habt, mitmachen bzw. vorbeischauen möchtet, bekommt ihr hier schon mal ein paar Vorab-Infos:

*Geführte Touren durch den Taunus:*
Die bis dahin als "Trailscout" ausgebildeten Vereinskollegen Felix und Frank werden dieses Jahr 3 geführte Endurotouren durch den Taunus anbieten. Mitfahren kann jeder, der eine Tour von 10 - 25 km (in lockerem Tempo) bewältigen kann und einen Helm mitbringt. Also, ob Gravity Pilot, ob nicht Pilot oder Pilotenanwärter oder ob Beinhart oder Weichei: Jeder ist eingeladen mit zu fahren (Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt). 

Hier die Termine:

Tour 1 = 09.05.2009
Tour 2 = 11.07.2009
Tour 3 = 12.09.2009

Einzelheiten werden noch bekannt gegeben.

*Fahrtechniktraining in Dirtville:*

Auf unserem Vereinsgelände werden an den Tables (klein, mittel, Fätt) Sprünge geübt oder der Style verbessert. Auch Anlieger, Drops, Step up step downs, die Box und der Pumptrack bieten optimale Möglichkeiten zu Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik. Die, die den Dreh raus haben, geben ihre Erfahrung an die Neulinge weiter. 
Auch hier kann von Anfänger bis Crack, von Alt bis Jung jeder gerne mitmachen, Kost' auch nix! Bei gutem Wetter wird gegrillt!

Termin 1 = 25.04.2009
Termin 2 = 13.06.2009
Termin 2 = 22.08.2009

Auch hier bitte Anmelden unter: verein [at] gravitypilots.de 

*Dirtcontest:*

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Stadt Eltville (und hoffentlich weiterer Sponsoren) werden wir am 20.09.2009 einen Dirt bzw. Slopestyle Contest in Dirtville veranstalten. Die Stadt Eltville hat uns schon einige Moneten als Preisgelder in Aussicht gestellt!! Für das Leibliche Wohl wird natürlich wieder gesorgt werden! 

Nähere Info's folgen!!

Schöne Grüße 
Sebastian 

P.S.: Ride like Zapp Brannigan's law!
"Brannigan's Law is like Brannigan's love: hard and fast"


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. März 2009)

ei, super, das liest sich sehr gut sepp. ich pack das mal auf die HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (9. März 2009)

Na da komm ich bestimmt ma übern Rhein geschwommen

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2009)

findsch ne gute sache!


----------



## X-Präsi (10. März 2009)

Cooles Programm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. März 2009)

^ Freut uns! Dann sagt rechtzeitig Bescheid, würde mich freuen, wenn man mal zusammen fahren würde! Haben uns schon ein paar leckere Strecken überlegt!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2009)

So, noch mal eine kleine Erinnerung zum ersten 
*Fahrtechniktreffen an den Dirts in Eltville:*




*Jetzt am Samstag 25.04.09, los geht's ab 11:00 Uhr. Bike, Helm und wer möchte Grillzeug mitbringen!
*

Freu' mich,
Sepp


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Mai 2009)

So, noch mal eine kleine Erinnerung zur ersten 
*Geführten Tour mit den Gravity Pilots:*




*Jetzt am Samstag 09.05.09, los geht's ab 11:00 Uhr. Bike und Helm mitbringen! Treffpunkt ist die Dirtstrecke in Eltville!
*

Freu' mich,
Sepp


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2009)

findet es morgen bei jedem wetter statt?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2009)

wenn es nicht hunde und katzen regnet, gehe ich mal davon aus. dauerregen wäre allerdings zu diskutieren. sepp? was meinste?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo? Wir fahren doch im Rheingau!! Da regnet's nedd

Aber im Ernst, wird schon werden morgen! Kommst auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2009)

boah ey da muss ich ja fast schon wie fürs büro aufstehen wenn ich von krankfurt komm. hmmmm... wollte eigentlich morgen früh gepflegt meinen rausch auspennen und dann ersma shoppen und poppen. mal sehen...


----------



## Mexicansativa (8. Mai 2009)

poppen bin ich dabei wo genau muss ich da hin!!!!!!!!!!!!

freu mich schon auf morgen.
wer möchte mir 3focus brennen und morgen mitbringen??????????
wer hatt leiweise noch ne 30,9er Sattelstütze????


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2009)

war ne schöne tour und ihr seid auch o.k.! 

danke für guiden


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Mai 2009)

jo hat echt spass gemacht heute. ich hab mich allerdings grad erstmal mit painkiller vollgeschüttet. knie ist gut geschwollen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war ne schöne tour und ihr seid auch o.k.!
> 
> danke für guiden



jo, ihr auch! War lustig!

Max, wär cool, wenn du die Fotos uploaden könntest... TANKE!!

Solange mal die hier (war zwar nicht von heute, aber ggf. kennt ihr die Spitzkehren ja noch?).


----------



## f.topp (9. Mai 2009)

war ne super truppe, hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht.
@max gute besserung f. dein knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (10. Mai 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> ...Solange mal die hier (war zwar nicht von heute, aber ggf. kennt ihr die Spitzkehren ja noch?)._[Bilder]_


Mit 2-3 von dene Spitzkehren hab ich noch en Hühnchen zu rupfen ... die haben sich mir einfach verweigert  
War ne schöne Tour, auch die Stücke, wenn es "mal"  bergauf ging. Hier noch die "Line":


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2009)

interessant, danke für das profil. wenn ich mir den garmin am end noch am streinbruch dran geklemmt hätte, wäre da jetzt ganz hinten noch ein steiler ausreisser...


----------



## Zilli (10. Mai 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> interessant, danke für das profil. wenn ich mir den garmin am end noch am streinbruch dran geklemmt hätte, wäre da jetzt ganz hinten noch ein steiler ausreisser...


Jo, Hut äh... Helm ab Dir und Lucafabian ... passen Euch eischendlisch noch Eure Hosen 



... hoffentlich hat derjenige mit den Bildern bald ausgeschlafen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> interessant, danke für das profil. wenn ich mir den garmin am end noch am streinbruch dran geklemmt hätte, wäre da jetzt ganz hinten noch ein steiler ausreisser...



*grins...die 10 hm hätte man wahrscheinlich gar nicht gesehen  

damit man was sieht sollten es schon 50 hm sein. könnte man nen wettbewerb draus machen, 'die steilsten 50hm'


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Mai 2009)

Jo war echt super gestern freue mich schon aufs nächte mal.
Max gute besserung.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2009)

mehr habsch net. hab ja keine aktion geknipst dieses mal. wer hat uns denn im steinbruch abgelichtet?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2009)

foto vom steinbruch hätte ich ja auch gern gehabt,
zur not muß es ne wiederholung geben 

was meint ihr welchen schwierigkeitsgrad die stelle hatte, S3?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2009)

keine ahnung. mit den s-graden hab ich mich bisher nur am rande geschäftigt. wo ich fahre gibt es immer einen weg.


----------



## Mexicansativa (11. Mai 2009)

sepp wie sieht es am Samstag bei dir aus Enduromäßig so ab 10.30Uhr?
Würde die selbe Strecke gerne nochmal fahren aber ohne Kickies.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2009)

Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht. Sonntag vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo leute,
am SA.13.06. ist es wieder soweit. wir wollen ein bischen an unsere unserer fahrtechnik feilen. 
Treffpunkt wie immer um11.00 uhr in eltville unter der brücke (dirtville). 
Ein fahrtüchtiges mtb und ein helm sind pflicht sonstige protektoren empfehlenswert.
freue mich auf viele piloten, gäste sind sehr willkommen.
frank

P.S. antwortet bitte kurz hier im forum wenn ihr bock habt zu kommen


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Juni 2009)

bin in bad wildbad sorry.


----------



## f.topp (13. Juni 2009)

Nett wars, trotz des super bikewetters und des langen wochenendes fanden zwei unerschrockene den weg nach dirtville, nach ein paar runden pumptrack, bei denen wir gefühl fürs bike und die blickführung in schnellen kurven schulen konnten gings an die dirts, die ersten cm luft unter die stollen bekommen war gar nicht schwer. Das bergauf an den start fahren schon eher. Also kurz ein paar meter fahrtwind ins gesicht und weiter gehts auf dem parkplatz vor der schule, bunnyhop und co. üben, ein paar nette treppen und steine inklusive. Mir hats spaß gemacht...
frank


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juni 2009)

Cool! Für nächtes mal haben wir dann sicher noch zwei kleinere Holzdrops zum üben am Start.


----------



## Mexicansativa (14. Juni 2009)

Danke Frank das du das so super durchgezogen hast das nächste mal bin ich bestimmt auch dabei.

Rainer samstag war echt spaßig schade nur das du so viel Pech hattest freue mich schon aufs nächste mal ,dann hast du ja ein neues Bike am Start oder ????


----------



## f.topp (9. Juli 2009)

Hi @ all
SA.11.07 11.00 Uhr  findet wieder eine Gravity Pilots Schnuppertour statt.
 Mitfahren kann wie immer jede(r) mit funktionstüchtigem mtb und helm.
Treffpunk auch wie immer Dirtvillein eltville unter der brücke.
Geplant ist eine runde über hausen. Schöne schnelle trails nach schlangenbad und dort nochmal was nettes. Werden wohl ca. 600 hömes. Rückkehr ca. 14.00 Uhr + -. Postet bitte wenn ihr bock habt mitzukommen. Freue mich, bis Sa.
frank


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2009)

dann schaffst Du es ja noch rechtzeitig zum biketreff


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2009)

MIST
immer wenn ich nicht in Bingen bin startet so eine Enduro Tour 

Schade schade, aber vielleicht klappt´s ja dieses jahr nochmal!

viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## Hooz (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Frank.

Ich muss morgens auf die Baustelle und vermute, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig fertig bin. Aber ich will auf jeden Fall mal eine Enduro Tour mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (10. Juli 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dann schaffst Du es ja noch rechtzeitig zum biketreff



genau das ist der plan, was is mit dir...wird ne schöne runde


----------



## f.topp (11. Juli 2009)

mangels masse wird die endourotour heute abgesagt.


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe, sie wird nur vertagt. Dann kann ich hoffentlich auch wieder mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juli 2009)

Wie wäres es wieder an einem Sonntag? Schätze, da ist die Ressonanz größer. Wäre wieder dabei!!!!!!!!


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2009)

f.topp schrieb:


> genau das ist der plan, was is mit dir...wird ne schöne runde



nee, aber guck mal in deine mails.
da müßte was feines für mitte august anstehen.


----------



## f.topp (13. Juli 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wie wäres es wieder an einem Sonntag? Schätze, da ist die Ressonanz größer. Wäre wieder dabei!!!!!!!!



Sehe ich genauso wir sollten die Sa-termine auf So 14.00 uhr ändern. Das passt einfach besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

